# oceanic 144 half round



## agrainger76 (Dec 20, 2010)

about to buy a USED oceanic 144 half round aquarium. when i had my prev aquariums 5 years ago, oceanic was the top name. now they only make small cube aquariums. was there any issues with there aquariums. specifically the 144 gallon half round. anyone knows of? figured i'd ask before i buy.

thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No they still make big ones, most are special order I believe. I also heard rumor that aqueon bought both companies.


----------

